# Withdrawal



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I have tried all day to get on SM and I am finally on












































I was really getting withdrawal pains







I am so happy to get back on SM














I MISSED YOU GUYS AND YOUR FLUFFBUTTS


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I know...same here!!! Thank goodness the site is finally back up!! I was going crazy.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Me too







i was getting really worried.

But we're back


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

I can not believe how much I miss this place when it is gone.

Glad you are all back.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I think I have tried to log in about 81 times since 5:30 this morning! 

Good to be back!









Of course now that it's back, I have a meeting that will last all afternoon. But I will post some pictures after we get back from picking up Molly!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I think I have tried to log in about 81 times since 5:30 this morning!
> 
> Good to be back!
> 
> ...


Me too







I couldn't keep myself away from the computer for very long, I just kept coming back to try and get on the board. I was so lost







It is so good to see you all again


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah, I thought maybe Joe had had enough and decided to pull the plug. Glad that wasn't the case!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I have tried all day to get on SM and I am finally on
> 
> 
> 
> ...










lol. I was freaking out














I thought what if we never have this sight, how will I know how everyone and their furbabys are doing







We are all family here. Just the thought of not having Sm makes me sick


----------



## kristin06 (Mar 18, 2006)

Glad I wasn't alone! I was trying to get on while Keegan was gone to the groomer for his first time. What a time for it to be down.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have been trying to get on all day...I about drove my husband crazy because I couldn't get on. I am glad the site is back up.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

LOL! I was going through withdrawal to. I think I kept trying to get on every 20-30 min since 8 this morning.

Edit: As this was getting added it crashed again for a min or so.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i know! i was going nuts! the first thing i do when i wake up is check SM! i kept coming back to the computer to check to see if i could log on!!! i felt like such an addict...







...lol

hello...my name is carrie, and i'm addicted to spoiledmaltese.








i'm so glad it's back!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

*I know!* I kept trying to log in and when it wouldn't let me after the umpteenth time - I had to do......._*work!*_ Blah


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've spent the whole day at work trying to access the site. It's official - I'm totally addicted!









Linda


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm so glad it's back!!!! I've been freaking out too... it's funny how long the work day is without being able to check on here every 15 minutes, eh?

Phew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






















I was worried guys!! Nice to see everyone!!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I thought my IT Department had finally pulled the plug on me because of how many times a day I log on! What? Paranoid? Me?

Welcome back to all of us!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hooray we are back, I have been trying all day to get in too, I thought SM was lost in cyber space









Oh well it did give me time to do other things...









Glad we are back in the land of the living though


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I have tried all day to get on SM and I am finally on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried getting on from 5:00 AM until around 11.30 then went and took a long nap. I knew SM must be down for some reason and I kept thinking...Joe must be at work and doesn't even know yet..OMG we'll have to wait until tonight.







My husband called and said hi whatcha doing..I said SM is not working today...he said...Oh no you poor thing.











> I thought my IT Department had finally pulled the plug on me because of how many times a day I log on! What? Paranoid? Me?
> 
> Welcome back to all of us![/B]





























> I'm so glad it's back!!!! I've been freaking out too... it's funny how long the work day is without being able to check on here every 15 minutes, eh?
> 
> Phew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*The things we take for granted!!!





































I am so thankful that SM is back up and everything is intact!!!!!! *


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

sorry about that everyone, the server got hung up as it was loading the firewall update and I didnt know until I came home from lunch around noon, I sent in a support ticket and it took them awhile to reboot the server

its all good now, I didnt pull the plug


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hip Hip Horray!!! Glad SM is back!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha you don't know how addicted you are until it's not there LOL!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I went shopping. I mean, afterall, a day without SM is a day without Sunshine!
(I didn't get anything exciting) though I did buy a beauuuuuuuuuuutiful 

shower curtain on Ebay...wanna see?


[attachment=10430:attachment] 

I'll be eating soup for a few weeks to pay for it, but I love it.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yay! I was a little worried. I even got email from someone who was also worried, so at that point I figured it wasn't just my computer.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> sorry about that everyone, the server got hung up as it was loading the firewall update and I didnt know until I came home from lunch around noon, I sent in a support ticket and it took them awhile to reboot the server
> 
> its all good now, I didnt pull the plug
> 
> ...


*WE LOVE YOU, JOE!!!!









So good to be back!!!







*


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> I went shopping. I mean, afterall, a day without SM is a day without Sunshine!
> (I didn't get anything exciting) though I did buy a beauuuuuuuuuuutiful
> 
> shower curtain on Ebay...wanna see?
> ...


Oh, I just *love * your shower curtain - it is so frilly and I love anything Victorian, frilly, etc.

ginny & zoe & bella


I too am addicted







and am so glad to be back!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I tried all day at work also I thought the IT dept had pulled the plug on me also! I'm so glad we're back up


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> sorry about that everyone, the server got hung up as it was loading the firewall update and I didnt know until I came home from lunch around noon, I sent in a support ticket and it took them awhile to reboot the server
> 
> its all good now, I didnt pull the plug
> 
> ...


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> I went shopping. I mean, afterall, a day without SM is a day without Sunshine!
> (I didn't get anything exciting) though I did buy a beauuuuuuuuuuutiful
> 
> shower curtain on Ebay...wanna see?
> ...



That is gorgeous!!!!!!!!! I love that bathroom. You always find the cutest things. I think I need to start shopping with you!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=229493
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha..that's not my bathroom ..just my shower curtain. I used to have a linen and lace shop. I love shabby chic and paris chic. My daughter is finally coming around too. She actually chose a pink patchwork quilt for her bed and ruffled pink curtains. I was thrilled. LOL


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I thought I got suspended again







: Actually I thought I was banned













That was a close one today

















LOL























Andrea~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I thought I got suspended again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAHA that is what I suggested to Elaine...

My Father told me last night that a whole bunch of servers in Virginia are down and they were still working on them this morning so I assumed that may have had some effect on SM. Glad to know it wasn't and that the problem was minor. Thanks Joe!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I went shopping. I mean, afterall, a day without SM is a day without Sunshine!
> (I didn't get anything exciting) though I did buy a beauuuuuuuuuuutiful
> 
> shower curtain on Ebay...wanna see?
> ...


I love the shower curtain







It would go well in my bathroom too...hehehehe








Yes, I agree with all of my fellow SM Addicts and fully admit to being a Spoiled Maltese addict...and proud of it too





















SM ........







and so does Joe for giving us such a fantastic Maltese site to call Home







Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Joe


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> My Father told me last night that a whole bunch of servers in Virginia are down and they were still working on them this morning so I assumed that may have had some effect on SM.[/B]


i'm in VA but the SM server is located in Texas


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=229592
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't do it!!! Honest, Joe! LOL


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> i know! i was going nuts! the first thing i do when i wake up is check SM! i kept coming back to the computer to check to see if i could log on!!! i felt like such an addict...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first step is admitting it.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Relief that it is back. I tried all day yesterday but not last night. Was so glad to log back in today,







addiction is tough















Aimee


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL!!! and stupid me thought that there was something wrong with my internet connection









But now that I read all of us faced the same prob, I started going like this









Glad that we are all back!! 

I don't know what would I do without SM


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm going out of town for a few days, oh no,







my withdrawal is already starting again..








at least, I'll have Cody and Mandy with me!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=229432
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol! you're right! however, i'm not sure i want to give this addiction up just yet....


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Yipppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
























Finally! It's back up!!

I thought that maybe with all the horrible heat that you guys have been having lately, that SM had finally 'melted'

Now that Ive managed to get on, I have to go out!























I hope you're still there later today.










Dede and Chloe from down under

~boy am I gwad dat you is back! mommy woz getting soooooooo cross and de words!! i hab to leave de room. if I seb dat I wood hab got my butt smacked!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I must have not tried at all to get on that day. Didn't know it was down, but glad it's back up! And yes, I'd be paranoid that IT pulled the plug on me because I spend too much work time on SM!!!


----------

